
Show HN: Turbo Transpose compressor filter for binary/integer/floating point data - powturbo
https://github.com/powturbo/TurboTranspose
======
powturbo
\- Byte/Nibble transpose/shuffle for improving compression of binary data (ex.
floating point data)

\- Scalar/SIMD Transpose/Shuffle 8,16,32,64,... bits Dynamic CPU detection and
JIT scalar/sse/avx2 switching

\- 100% C (C++ headers), usage as simple as memcpy

\- Ready and simple to use library, no hassless dependencies

\+ Byte Transpose

\- Fastest byte transpose

\+ Nibble Transpose

\- nearly as fast as byte transpose

\- more efficient in most binary data files, up to 6 times faster than
Bitshuffle

\- more robust worst case scenario than bitshuffle

